# Sticky  How to get 20% off all GW stuff!



## The Son of Horus

Hey everybody! As many of you know, I own a super amazing FLGS, and because it's me, I've discovered that I have inadvertently specialized in all things minis. And, because you all are awesome, you can order Games Workshop product through me, provided you're in the continental United States. 

As a GW stockist, I can get basically anything that isn't Forge World-- including, but not limited to, online only and limited run items. And it's all 20% off the sticker price. I've even got a couple copies of Space Hulk and Execution Force handy. Of course, because of my contract with Games Workshop, I can't post a catalog or even a dedicated ordering form and processing setup to get you your goodies. The only regular-range GW thing I can't do is ship spray paint-- the feds don't like that going through the post. 

Also, as a game store, I'm able to provide Warmachine/Hordes, Malifaux, Infinity, and dozens of other minis. I also am a stockist of Blu foam, which is like Sabol foam, but is just plain better (it's a refinement of the design), and can get all that good stuff for you as well. It's a handy one-stop shopping from a certified dealer. What's not to love?

"So, Horus," you say, "How do I take advantage of this awesome offer?" Well, what you do is you drop your buddy Horus a PM and say, "Hey, this is the stuff I'm after!" and ol' Horus will take care of the rest.


----------



## Kreuger

How convenient that you have stickied this automatically! 

Thanks for the heads up.

Should I run out of projects I'll definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Oh, and I've got X-Wing stuff at 10% off MSRP, including fun stuff that's a pain to track down like the Millenium Falcon, Slave I, Rebel Aces, and more.


----------



## The Son of Horus

We're running a special in the store right now where you can get 25% off Age of Sigmar stuff! That's the base game, the books, and any of the models! Get your Stormcast Eternals on! This offer's good until October 2, 2015, so be sure to take advantage of it now!


----------

